
Defending your home from hackers - anjalik
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/01/technology/personaltech/stop-hijacking-home-devices.html?module=WatchingPortal&region=c-column-middle-span-region&pgType=Homepage&action=click&mediaId=thumb_square&state=standard&contentPlacement=2&version=internal&contentCollection=www.nytimes.com&contentId=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2017%2F02%2F01%2Ftechnology%2Fpersonaltech%2Fstop-hijacking-home-devices.html&eventName=Watching-article-click&_r=0
======
a_j_c
TLDR: see @internetofshit

